# Clear Plastic Sticker On Back of Watch



## rick58 (Jul 20, 2010)

I recently purchased a Tag Heuer F1 Grande Date watch. On the case back there is a clear plastic protector with a red vertical line on the left side. 
Should this be left intact or is it okay to remove it from the watch?
Thank you.

Rick


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

How can you admire the gorgeous case back without removing it?! 

Seriously, most will remove it but I'm sure some will keep it on there.
I have some casebacks with fantastic engraving so I definitely want to admire that. Also, it's much more comfortable for me without the plastic on there and a lot of times if that's left on, it'll start to peel off by itself after a bit of wear, especially if you sweat a lot. The see through casebacks usually don't have these from the factory.


----------



## Rhyalus (Jun 5, 2010)

Interesting question - I just got my Breitling back from service and it has a plastic cover on the back.

I can't tell that it is there when I am wearing it, so I am just going to leave it on...

R


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Over time the plastic gets gooy and removal then becomes difficult...


----------



## Rhyalus (Jun 5, 2010)

Eeeb said:


> Over time the plastic gets gooy and removal then becomes difficult...


Eeeb - after reading your post I removed my sticker. Thanks for the input.

I figure that Breitling did such an awesome job at polishing it that they can do the same thing again later.

Regards,
R


----------



## rick58 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you all very much for taking the time to read and respond to my question.

Rick


----------



## Fordham-NY (Aug 16, 2008)

Eeeb said:


> Over time the plastic gets gooy and removal then becomes difficult...


I had Citizen diver, and I didn't notice the plastic on the back of mine. I wore this watch non-stop for a couple of months working out, showering, pool, etc., and didn't notice the thing. It stayed on through all that, but when I did finally take it off I didn't notice a terrible messy situation there. But I heard that Citizen has unusually robust stickers.


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

Guys guys guys...they're meant to be removed...they're the equivalent of the plastic film on new TV screens when you unbox them, and the same screen films when you buy a new cellphone.


----------



## dkatunc (Jan 27, 2010)

Ozy said:


> Guys guys guys...they're meant to be removed...they're the equivalent of the plastic film on new TV screens when you unbox them, and the same screen films when you buy a new cellphone.


I still have the plastic screen on my cell phone. :-d I figure I might as well leave it on rather than paying a couple dollars for a "screen protector" to put on there.

However, I do remove them from my watches.


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

lmao! Yes that plastic should stay there. So should the blue tape you'll often get on your bracelet or clasp. You didn't remove that did you?


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

SBD said:


> lmao! Yes that plastic should stay there. So should the blue tape you'll often get on your bracelet or clasp. You didn't remove that did you?


hahahaha

The plastic keeps humidity underneath itself. Although it seems like a great act of care to leave it on, it's better to remove it.


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

SBD said:


> lmao! Yes that plastic should stay there. So should the blue tape you'll often get on your bracelet or clasp. You didn't remove that did you?


LOL! :-d

This thread reminds me that I need to take the sticker off the back of the last new watch I bought. I better go take care of that right now :-!


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

I know people say there are no stupid questions

However...


----------



## Wannaduck (Oct 21, 2009)

Lol..thought you were going to say that you still have the plastic on the TV. :-d


dkatunc said:


> I still have the plastic screen on my cell phone. :-d I figure I might as well leave it on rather than paying a couple dollars for a "screen protector" to put on there.
> 
> However, I do remove them from my watches.


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

You could just use duct tape and tape the whole box on your wrist, that would really protect the watch....:roll::-d;-)...just kiddin


----------



## chronotrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Wearing a watch with the plastic sticker on the back is like sitting on a sofa that still has the plastic covers on. ;-)


----------



## Wannaduck (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey...I've got relatives that do that:-x


chronotrader said:


> Wearing a watch with the plastic sticker on the back is like sitting on a sofa that still has the plastic covers on. ;-)


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Wannaduck said:


> Hey...I've got relatives that do that:-x


Look at the back of their watches, then :-d


----------

